# Dash Light issue



## PAROGUE (May 31, 2017)

My wife says her 2017 Rogue SV Premium will change the dash lights from bright to dim while driving in the day time. I have the light sensitivity set on normal. She runs with the auto feature enabled. Antone else have a similar experience.


----------

